# Tree Rows



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

With all the snow it's just tree rows and Cattails left to hunt. The tree rows can be frustrating but you have to try anyways. We did ask a couple of people for permission and were granted yesterday and we ended up limiting out. My son was off in a couple of sloughs with the Gordon while my buddy and I were up in the abandoned farmstead watching, waiting for him to come back. We were up a little higher than he was so we had a good view. We could see the dog pointing and watched him shoot 2 roosters and flush several hens. He was a happy camper when he got back to us.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job. I sent my Sammi out in the cattails but the snow was too deep for her. So no more hunting pheasants for me, unless I catch one somewhere easy to get at.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Been loving the late season - my first with my own dog. My yellow lab puppy has been amazing to watch in the cattails when he knows there's birds in there but they won't flush - he just about had to dig a few out to get them to fly yesterday. Awesome stuff.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

slough said:


> Been loving the late season - my first with my own dog. My yellow lab puppy has been amazing to watch in the cattails when he knows there's birds in there but they won't flush - he just about had to dig a few out to get them to fly yesterday. Awesome stuff.


Lab did same thing except came out with a hen. I gave her a light toss and she flew away. Hard walking in Cattails but great fun.


----------

